# To early to move on?



## Louise88

around a month ago an old work friend got in touch he'd recently divorced and has 2 children 8 and 9 years we talk every day and have been out a couple of times I really like him he's a true gent always buying me roses and telling me how beautiful I am etc. He wants us to be a couple and I want to but worry about the judgement I'd get from my ex and his parents as we have only been split up 4 months! I had planned on staying single for a few years but this guy really does make me feel special.


----------



## oliv

my suggestion would be to take things slow don't rush into a new relationship.

Also, why do you care what ex and his parents think. They have no say over your new relationships


----------



## Tropiclands

I would think that taking a year to recover from the emotions of the divorce seems appropriate.


----------



## Noria

Go slow don't rush into anything!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If it feels right then go for it xx


----------

